# I hired an installer today



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

You boys having fun?

S.O.T.

Oh I guess you are, never mind.

Ok so the way I see it, I could have a real sweet fleet of trucks if I spring for gas, booze, and strippers.

How soon can you get here?:clap:arty::clap::drink:arty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> You boys having fun?
> 
> S.O.T.
> 
> ...


Friday, with a little 'help'.

What shoud I bring, all I got is a nail bag:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Friday, with a little 'help'.
> 
> What shoud I bring, all I got is a nail bag:whistling


 I recommend an a$$load of dollar bills and some Wakos.


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

ChrWright said:


> Wow... nice ride...
> 
> What kind of craftsman is he?
> 
> ...


 You always have to say something negative about someone else-dont know a damn thing about the guy but you gotta cut him down. Post something positive and useful for once-other than pics of work done by others....By the way, its a nice truck..


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

OK Gus, Now what is it you actually do? You don't make doors, or drawers or drawer fronts and now you don't install...:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> How soon can you get here?:clap:arty::clap::drink:arty:


 Tree Fiddy, Sunday afternoon.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

charlesmd said:


> You always have to say something negative about someone else-dont know a damn thing about the guy but you gotta cut him down. Post something positive and useful for once-other than pics of work done by others....By the way, its a nice truck..


 
Huh?


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm coming too. Convoy! :clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

HusqyPro said:


> I'm coming too. Convoy! :clap:


You lead the way Bob, we'll draft behind you.:thumbup:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

charlesmd said:


> You always have to say something negative about someone else-dont know a damn thing about the guy but you gotta cut him down. Post something positive and useful for once-other than pics of work done by others....By the way, its a nice truck..


Who whizzed in your Wheaties this morning? 

Lighten up Francis. It was a joke.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> OK Gus, Now what is it you actually do? You don't make doors, or drawers or drawer fronts and now you don't install...:laughing:


I don't do anything Leo. The only thing I make is a mess.



loneframer said:


> Tree Fiddy, Sunday afternoon.:laughing:





HusqyPro said:


> I'm coming too. Convoy! :clap:





loneframer said:


> You lead the way Bob, we'll draft behind you.:thumbup:


You all are welcome to come on by and pitch in.
First things first though. This weekend we need to shovel water in the McCloud River. I'll meet you boys and girls up there. We will have a ski boat and a party boat on the reservoir to pick us up after the shoveling is done.

This is Big Spring. All that water is coming right out of the ground. It doubles the size of the river. Awesome place on this planet and the only way to see it is by personal water craft.

Come one come all arty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I get one of those with and engine Gus?

It looks hard to paddle and hold my Scotch.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Ya know, I think those rocks are gonna tear up my boat. :sad:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Can I get one of those with and engine Gus?
> 
> 
> It looks hard to paddle and hold my Scotch.


Actually I think you can. Some hand held mud mixer looking thing. I heard about them, have not seen one. 
Then you can blend a Margarita.:thumbup:



HusqyPro said:


> Ya know, I think those rocks are gonna tear up my boat. :sad:


One of the boys is showing up with one of those.:thumbsup:
That river run dumps into the lake. Thats where we will have a rendezvous with cocktail hour.arty:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Really, really......really.... really, really, really, small penis... just sain.... 











































and I am local and want a job f-er.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Leo G said:


> OK Gus, Now what is it you actually do? You don't make doors, or drawers or drawer fronts and now you don't install...:laughing:


 
gus just makes money.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Class V rapid + pontoon boat + beer = YouTube video you don't want to miss.


----------



## romoranger (Sep 22, 2008)

ll take a truck and trailer over that any day but it's obvious he takes this serious. I am sure he does a good job. I thought was prepared having one tape measure in each room of my house and having at least four tape measure available to my on site, as well as two metric tapes...


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I'm on my way, don't start without me :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

greg24k said:


> I'm on my way, don't start without me :thumbsup:


 See you in September Greg.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> I don't do anything Leo. The only thing I make is a mess.



So ------ yer a poser, huh :whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

greg24k said:


> I'm on my way, don't start without me :thumbsup:


 There is enough horses' ass around here already it seems, but I'll keep your resume.:thumbsup:



Leo G said:


> So ------ yer a poser, huh :whistling


See above ^









Ya know I always wondered why more guys didn't post pictures of their trucks. 
I'm glad to give you boys an opportunity to show them off.:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Oh, is that what this thread was for. Truck posting?

OK I'll Bite


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo's Red Rocket!!

I try to store anything in the Burban but, my 20' enclosed trailer is usually a mess!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's the second time someone here has called it that..... too funny.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> That's the second time someone here has called it that..... too funny.


 
I called it that a while back!!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Leo - are they WeatherGuard boxes on that truck of yours??

Is that something new? ...they look much higher and deeper than the usual side boxes I see. Model name or number on them??


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yes, weatherguard boxes. They are superboxes. 21 cu ft of internal space. They are not new to weatherguard, this is my second set. The first set lased about 10 years, started to rust through at some of the seams that were not clearly visible because of the setup.

Model 297-3-01 Steel Jumbo Super-Side Truck Box

Looks like they have upgraded the box since I last got them about 2 years ago. New handle and 3 point latch for security. Looks like most other thing are the same. I paid about $600 a pc for them.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Yes, weatherguard boxes. They are superboxes. 21 cu ft of internal space. They are not new to weatherguard, this is my second set. The first set lased about 10 years, started to rust through at some of the seams that were not clearly visible because of the setup.
> 
> Model 297-3-01 Steel Jumbo Super-Side Truck Box
> 
> Looks like they have upgraded the box since I last got them about 2 years ago. New handle and 3 point latch for security. Looks like most other thing are the same. I paid about $600 a pc for them.


Wow...and to think you could have just bought a van and had even more storage!

I know, I know...vans are just so uncool. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I can carry tall objects in the truck that I cant in a van. On quite a few occasions I have put 94 1/2" caninets standing up in the truck, several of them. Large walls of paneling can be put in quite easily, not so in a van. I can carry just about all my tools and still have the full space of the bed to carry whatever. The only nice thing about a van is that it can carry stuff in the rain and keep it dry. I have made wooden racks that wrap around the boxes. At one time I had two of them and I could put a sheet of ply over the bed and keep it reasonably dry during rainfall.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

I guess we know what happens when a bread truck and a utillity truck mate!:w00t:

THAT'S AWESOME!!!!! TRUE CLASS ACT!

As to those questioning the # of tape measures you obviously weren't privy to the thread were we discussed mysterious disappearances and re appearances of certain tools.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

JT, NSA supercomputers swallowed that thread. We know too much.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

HusqyPro said:


> JT, NSA supercomputers swallowed that thread. We know too much.


Figures.

That just Pisses me off. 

Well I guess the only positive action to come from that is in 50 plus years when it becomes declassified people will know the truth about items you can only find in a museum!:laughing:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

loneframer said:


> See you in September Greg.:thumbsup:


September of 2009 I hope :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

seems like that man has a mighty large truck for a cabinet installer.....unless he uses his truck for other "contract" or "piecework" jobs....it doesn't justify the gas/operating costs.... that thing is huge and subject to commercial vehicle inspection plus magnet in California with tthe Mobile Tax Patrol also known as the California Highway Patrol


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

Like Gus said, he has at least 8 saw horses in that last picture. Plus those folding drywall benches which could also use for saw horses. I think he may have a saw horse fetish. May be time for an intervention or 12 step program.

That is a big truck. I don't think that is going to make it at the drive through.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I think that guy has a large truck to compensate for his lack of his "man size assets". It just doesn't make sense to be driving that thing around.........how can he afford the fuel unless he's brewing biodiesel at home or stealing the fuel somehow.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

My guess is the guy has been
doing something other than cabinet
installs and interior trim until
the bubble burst?
....Gus?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Leo G said:


> I can carry tall objects in the truck that I cant in a van. On quite a few occasions I have put 94 1/2" caninets standing up in the truck, several of them. Large walls of paneling can be put in quite easily, not so in a van. I can carry just about all my tools and still have the full space of the bed to carry whatever. The only nice thing about a van is that it can carry stuff in the rain and keep it dry. I have made wooden racks that wrap around the boxes. At one time I had two of them and I could put a sheet of ply over the bed and keep it reasonably dry during rainfall.


True. I just bought a pickup to augment the van so I have more options when it comes to logistics. That being said, the van is the money maker!


----------



## Birch (Jul 20, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> I think that guy has a large truck to compensate for his lack of his "man size assets". It just doesn't make sense to be driving that thing around.........how can he afford the fuel unless he's brewing biodiesel at home or stealing the fuel somehow.


 
I might have a short nail....but I can drive it all night long! :thumbsup:

Keep on Trucking!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

BreyerConstruct said:


> We're gonna need some pics of his other truck!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt


I'll sneak some as soon as I can. It is more picture worthy than this one.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

All fun...I maybe a effin idiot for my comments but I was only being sarcastic... I know i'm a effin idiot and so does my customers but they still choose me because I deliver quality job at a great value.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

well said


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> All fun...I maybe a effin idiot for my comments but I was only being sarcastic... I know i'm a effin idiot and so does my customers but they still choose me because I deliver quality job at a great value.


I can accept that.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

slowforthecones said:


> All fun...I maybe a effin idiot for my comments but I was only being sarcastic... I know i'm a effin idiot and so does my customers but they still choose me because I deliver quality job at a great value.


hence the username.:shifty:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Actually I choose the name because I use to own a construction traffic management company as well, that has been sold to a larger fish


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm still trying to hook up with him at his shop for the big Blazer photo shoot.

He says there are 2 trucks in there now. What a surprise.

I owe him a few crumbs from that install so I'm sure I'll get over there sometime soon. 
Stay tuned.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Waiting to see your installers other rig... haha


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Just to follow up, last night I had to drop some tools off to this guy's shop and got these pics of his Chevy Blazer.

One ton everything, modified this and that, super disc brakes, and all the other gear head stuff. That stuff is lost on me but it looks like it would be fun to get dirty.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Just to follow up, last night I had to drop some tools off to this guy's shop and got these pics of his Chevy Blazer.
> 
> One ton everything, modified this and that, super disc brakes, and all the other gear head stuff. That stuff is lost on me but it looks like it would be fun to get dirty.
> 
> ...


Now THAT is porn. Thankyou Thankyou. :thumbup:


----------

